# Dogtra 200NCP Gold? Pager articles?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

I am interested in Dogtra products and am looking at the 2000NCP and the 200NCP, but am wondering if the 200 will be hot/versatile enough for obed., FF, and field use/distractions. Any experience out there?

Also, any good articles on pager use? I like the idea but haven't seen many articles.

Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

bruschu said:


> I am interested in Dogtra products and am looking at the 2000NCP and the 200NCP, but am wondering if the 200 will be hot/versatile enough for obed., FF, and field use/distractions. Any experience out there?
> 
> Also, any good articles on pager use? I like the idea but haven't seen many articles.
> 
> ...



I have a 202NCP (two dog model) Works great for most things, but I've got one dog that will blow right through the top of it if she's feeling like running her own program. I'd recommend you spend the money and go with at least a 1200 if not a 2000.

FWIW, I never use the pager mode. It upsets my dogs much more than the collar stim.


Eleanor Herrick


----------

